# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Comercializacion de Paiches

## jolumelu

Buenas tardes amigos del foro, como saben PRODUCE desde hace un tiempo viene promoviendo la crianza de paiches en Piscigranjas, y en este sentido con mi hermana  y cuñado decidimos meternos a la criaza de dichos peces alientados por lo que ofrecia PRODUCE (cadena de comercializacion) pero lo cierto es que solo llegan a la siembra de alevinos y el apoyo tecnico para su crianza, por lo que hoy en dia, tengo 450 paiches todos entre 10 y 15 kilos (fueron sembrado con tres meses de diferencia) y no se a quien venderlo. Nuestra piscigranja estan ubicadas en la ciudad de Pucallpa; por lo que si hay *algun interesado en adquirir o ser intermediario en la venta porque tiene mercado*, quedo a su disposicion.
saludos y gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer
JoseTemas similares: Comercializacion de Red Glove Grupo Hochschild apuesta por la cría de paiches en región San Martín COMERCIALIZACIÓN DE HORTALIZAS HIDROPONICAS Comercializacion de Pimiento morrón Siembra y comercialización de Tara

----------


## Guillermo Bardalez Vela

HOLA.Te saluda Guillermo Bardalez, primero quiero felicitarte por emprender es nueva actividad. quiero enviarte mi coreo para que me información de tu producción.
saludos gbardalez@yahoo.com.pe

----------

